# Ainol Novo 7 Elf II VS IBERRY AUXUS AX03G..



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 19, 2012)

Which one is best....?


----------



## abhadi (Jul 20, 2012)

Ainol Novo 7 Elf 2 Pro's :
1. Better Resolution ( Watching videos is awesome !! )
2. Dual Core ( All the latest gameloft n big title game supported )
3. Jelly bean support in the future.

Auxus AX03G Pro's:
1.Bluetooth
2.Sim card option


 Rest all the specs are quite similar. .

   I bought Ainol Novo 7 Aurora II directly from their official website.. Cost me 10.4k with shipping. . I am very happy with its build quality n use 

   Had few touch issues but was corrected in the new updates. I found many custom rom n mods in this forum 

  Ainol Novo 7 Elf II - SlateDroid.com 

   Has quite the support. If u are a frequent traveler then auxus is ur option else elf 2 it is


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 20, 2012)

elf 2 available for Rs9500 at veedee...so its a cheaper way..

also, they coming out with a tablet with a higher res (1024x600) and 3G sim slot...will cost around 12k...so you could go for that..


----------



## puneetarora78 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Rajan 
When do they plan to come with 3g SLOT and do you have an idea about Xtab A10 Plus ..how does it compare with Elf 2 and AX03G


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 24, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> elf 2 available for rs9500 at veedee...so its a cheaper way..
> 
> Also, they coming out with a tablet with a higher res (1024x600) and 3g sim slot...will cost around 12k...so you could go for that..



no man its not with sim slot....!!!



puneetarora78 said:


> Hi Rajan
> When do they plan to come with 3g SLOT and do you have an idea about Xtab A10 Plus ..how does it compare with Elf 2 and AX03G



I HAVE AN IDEA ABOUT XTAB A10....YOUR SOUND LIKE U ARE COMPARING COAL WITH DIAMOND....!! DON'T BUY XTAB'S COMPANY PRODUCT....ITS A PURELY CHINESE...I WOULD SUGGEST U TO BUY ELF 2.....!!!


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jul 24, 2012)

abhadi said:


> Ainol Novo 7 Elf 2 Pro's :
> 1. Better Resolution ( Watching videos is awesome !! )
> 2. Dual Core ( All the latest gameloft n big title game supported )
> 3. Jelly bean support in the future.
> ...




Hi....can I get the link from where I can buy ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 24, 2012)

I have placed an order of Ainol Aurora II from MP4nation.net. Check that out too. Free FedEx shipping worldwide!


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 24, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> i have placed an order of ainol aurora ii from mp4nation.net. Check that out too. Free fedex shipping worldwide!



is this site trustable?


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 24, 2012)

puneetarora78 said:


> Hi Rajan
> When do they plan to come with 3g SLOT and do you have an idea about Xtab A10 Plus ..how does it compare with Elf 2 and AX03G



Well Xtab has already released their 3G tablet..but it does not have the higher resolution screen...costs Rs9999. 
As for Veedee, I was not given a date..but was told sometime next month (early august?)
my friend recently reviewed the Xtab A10 plus...here is the link:
*techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=7067.0



ankit.kumar010203 said:


> no man its not with sim slot....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE AN IDEA ABOUT XTAB A10....YOUR SOUND LIKE U ARE COMPARING COAL WITH DIAMOND....!! DON'T BUY XTAB'S COMPANY PRODUCT....ITS A PURELY CHINESE...I WOULD SUGGEST U TO BUY ELF 2.....!!!



i was not talking about the Elf 2...i know it does not have a sim slot.. 

All these budget tablets are Chinese..even your micromax FB is Chinese..just that its assembled in india..Even Ainol is a Chinese brand..but yea, suppose to have better quality...but some buyers complain that the dual core chip runs hot...so you might as well go for the single core Ainol Mars for Rs6650 on veedee..


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 25, 2012)

ankit.kumar010203 said:


> is this site trustable?



Bought my Brainwavz M3 and Fiio E5 from there in the past. They are quite reliable.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jul 25, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Bought my Brainwavz M3 and Fiio E5 from there in the past. They are quite reliable.



Do we have to use worldpay for payment and are debit card accepted? Please guide...


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 25, 2012)

What is the difference between Elf II and Aurora II? Is it worth paying 10 bucks extra for Aurora II?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 25, 2012)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Do we have to use worldpay for payment and are debit card accepted? Please guide...



I have paid for the Aurora 2 by my SBI VISA Credit Card. Had used Citibank Debit Card when I purchased the Brainwavz M3 and Fiio E5.



1manshow said:


> What is the difference between Elf II and Aurora II? Is it worth paying 10 bucks extra for Aurora II?



Aurora II has an IPS display, which is better suited to a tablet. See youtube for comparisons. And yes, it is worth the extra $$!


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 25, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Aurora II has an IPS display, which is better suited to a tablet. See youtube for comparisons. And yes, it is worth the extra $$!



Great, thank you. 

Damnit, I don't have a credit card and Paypal can't be used due to stupid RBI regulations. Dunno how I can buy from mp4nation now?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 26, 2012)

Update: I have received my Tablet (Ainol Aurora 2) from MP4Nation.net. Ordered on 24th morning, received on 26th in hand!
Still in office, so haven't opened yet.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 26, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Update: I have received my Tablet (Ainol Aurora 2) from MP4Nation.net. Ordered on 24th morning, received on 26th in hand!
> Still in office, so haven't opened yet.



HAPPY TABLETING......!!!


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 26, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Update: I have received my Tablet (Ainol Aurora 2) from MP4Nation.net. Ordered on 24th morning, received on 26th in hand!
> Still in office, so haven't opened yet.



Congrats! Can you tell here how much does it costed you in INR?


----------



## kool (Jul 26, 2012)

any idea about this 3G tab? At Rs.9000
SWIPE X74S HALO Tab Specification and Price in India Rs 8999 | Techadda


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 27, 2012)

1manshow said:


> Congrats! Can you tell here how much does it costed you in INR?



Around 8.6k. I am posting this via Aurora 2.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 27, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Around *8.6k*. I am posting this via Aurora 2.



awesome!

dude i am planning to buy it from that site as well...please let me know how the tablet is...runs hot?whats the battery life like?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 27, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> awesome!
> 
> dude i am planning to buy it from that site as well...please let me know how the tablet is...runs hot?whats the battery life like?



I will provide you a feedback after using it extensively this weekend.
I'll tell you a few observations based on the limited time I got to spend with it:
1. It beats many other well known phones and tablets in the benchmarks. It scores 8.8k+ in AnTuTu.
2. The IPS screen is very good. It has really good colors, good brightness and excellent viewing angles. Plus the resolution is good enough.
3. Almost all the apps run smoothly (except for Youtube app, I will work on it tonight). I have tried a couple of games (e.g. Temple Run), and they run perfectly. Supports Flash, and can play videos etc directly from the browser.
4. The speaker is very loud, and no problems there. However the mic isn't working. Got to figure out why.
5. Build quality is very good. No creaks, etc, and feels very solid and stable in hands. No one can say that it is Chinese tab by looking at it.
6. Haven't noticed it overheating (at least in the Normal performance CPU mode). It does get a bit warm on left side after running some heavy apps, but isn't uncomfortable in any way.
7. The battery life is something which I haven't tested fully. More on that later...


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks a ton buddy! looking forward to the full review...hope you got a nice camera!


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 27, 2012)

The only camera I have right now is my Omnia W, or my friend's Nokia N8. Hope they are up to the job. Meanwhile, you can check for the reviews online (esp. Youtube)...


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats mate on your shiny new tablet. I've bought one too from mp4nation website. Got it with 5% discount code from FB 

Did you got the microphone working now?


----------



## rajeshbhuin (Jul 29, 2012)

I bought a Ainol Novo 7 Elf II, but I have a problem with this. I didnot find HUAWEI E1750 usb modem anywhere. all modem are HUAWEI E1750C. IDo you know that the HUAWEI E1750C and HUAWEI E1750 is same modem or different? Is HUAWEI E1750C support on my tab?
Thanks in advanced. pls reply quickly.


----------



## pulkit_aga (Jul 29, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Update: I have received my Tablet (Ainol Aurora 2) from MP4Nation.net. Ordered on 24th morning, received on 26th in hand!
> Still in office, so haven't opened yet.



hi, i am also planning to buy from MP4nation. just wanted to know any problem with custom duties? if we have to pay customs how much?


----------



## puneetarora78 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Rajan
Oops it seems there is some confusion..i never asked about XTAB 3G version  ..I was referring to your original response on Ankit's thread on July 20th where you said 

"elf 2 available for Rs9500 at veedee...so its a cheaper way..

also, they coming out with a tablet with a higher res (1024x600) and 3G sim slot...will cost around 12k...so you could go for that.. "

My question was that  when is elf2 coming out with a 12k tablet that has 3G SIM slot 






rajan1311 said:


> Well Xtab has already released their 3G tablet..but it does not have the higher resolution screen...costs Rs9999.
> As for Veedee, I was not given a date..but was told sometime next month (early august?)
> my friend recently reviewed the Xtab A10 plus...here is the link:
> *techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=7067.0
> ...


----------



## puneetarora78 (Jul 30, 2012)

Aniket
Does it have 3G SIM slot and all phone calling features ?




aniket.cain said:


> Around 8.6k. I am posting this via Aurora 2.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 30, 2012)

Same here...

I too wanna know about customs duty & any other charges levied when we purchase from MP4nation Or any other online retailer.
BTW I'm from Mumbai.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi All,

There will be no custom duty on this. You pay what has been mentioned on their site (I paid $149.50, and got my tablet in hand). This is the same with any of those Chinese sites like DHGate, Dinodirect, etc.

Update: Youtube working. Mic still not working.

P.S. - This tablet has grown on me, regardless of the few flaws it has. I have tried a couple of other ROMs, yet to decide which one I'd like to keep though.


----------



## pulkit_aga (Jul 30, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> I have paid for the Aurora 2 by my SBI VISA Credit Card. Had used Citibank Debit Card when I purchased the Brainwavz M3 and Fiio E5.
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora II has an IPS display, which is better suited to a tablet. See youtube for comparisons. And yes, it is worth the extra $$!



hi aniket,

i tried to do payment by my axis bank debit card via worldpay on mp4nation but it does not work it declines everytime.



aniket.cain said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There will be no custom duty on this. You pay what has been mentioned on their site (I paid $149.50, and got my tablet in hand). This is the same with any of those Chinese sites like DHGate, Dinodirect, etc.
> 
> ...



pls mention the flaws that you came across.
thanks


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 30, 2012)

pulkit_aga said:


> hi aniket,
> 
> i tried to do payment by my axis bank debit card via worldpay on mp4nation but it does not work it declines everytime.



Sorry buddy, have never tried with Axis bank cards. Like I mentioned before, I have used only Citibank Debit, and SBI Credit Card to buy from there.



pulkit_aga said:


> pls mention the flaws that you came across.
> thanks



Some of the flaws with this tablet would be:

1. Wi-Fi issues - The signal drops drastically if you move far from the router (still it is acceptable in my modest 3BHK flat). This seems to be an issue with the wi-fi antenna, and many users at SlateDroid have already fixed their tablets by inserting a little piece of aluminum foil behind the antenna. But this needs opening up the tablet. Wi-fi performance seems to vary with the Custom Roms.

2. 19-pixel border on the screen - The last 19 pixels on all the sides (the screen has a resolution of 1024x600) don't respond to touches (this can be tested by a Touchscreen testing app). Even though it doesn't hamper normal user experience (it is required only in some apps where you might need to swipe all the way from the edge, like Firefox), it is a flaw.

3. My Mic is not working. Since nobody else seems to have mentioned it on SlateDroid, I take it as a defect in my unit, or I might have missed setting something up properly. Need to investigate more on this (someone experienced in Android could help me here ).


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 30, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Sorry buddy, have never tried with Axis bank cards. Like I mentioned before, I have used only Citibank Debit, and SBI Credit Card to buy from there.
> 
> 
> 2. *19-pixel border on the screen* - The last 19 pixels on all the sides (the screen has a resolution of 1024x600) don't respond to touches (this can be tested by a Touchscreen testing app). Even though it doesn't hamper normal user experience (it is required only in some apps where you might need to swipe all the way from the edge, like Firefox), it is a flaw.



Is this flaw present in all elf ii tablets or is it a isolated case?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 30, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Is this flaw present in all elf ii tablets or is it a isolated case?



I am not aware if this issue is there with Elf II or not, as I have an Aurora II, and all Auroras have this limitation.


----------



## pulkit_aga (Jul 31, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Sorry buddy, have never tried with Axis bank cards. Like I mentioned before, I have used only Citibank Debit, and SBI Credit Card to buy from there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for reply
i looked for more reviews and found aurora2 has heating issue also as told by some users
other common problem is the wi-fi issue and 19 pixel screen issue as you told.
though no one reported mic issue.

also i check ainol site and they will be releasing an upgraded model based on aurora2 called flame next month it will have better screen resolution 1280*800 and 5mp camera with metal back body.
i think they are trying to improve on the flaws of aurora2,metal back body will act as heat sink and will resolve heating issue,i hope the new release will solve the wifi and screen issue as well.
will wait and see as i am not in hurry for buying the tablet dont mind paying few extra bucks for better quality


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 31, 2012)

pulkit_aga said:


> thanks for reply
> i looked for more reviews and found aurora2 has heating issue also as told by some users
> other common problem is the wi-fi issue and 19 pixel screen issue as you told.
> though no one reported mic issue.
> ...



Yeah, I had read about the Flame. But I wanted to buy the Aurora 2 just for trying out a tablet. And like I said before, the only issue that is bothering me right now is the mic. Performance wise, I doubt one can get anything better than this at its price range.

Also, if you are paying more, it is better to stick to a mainstream brand. Hopefully Nexus 7 will see a price drop in India in the coming months, and then we could lay our hands on a proper tablet!


----------



## pulkit_aga (Jul 31, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Yeah, I had read about the Flame. But I wanted to buy the Aurora 2 just for trying out a tablet. And like I said before, the only issue that is bothering me right now is the mic. Performance wise, I doubt one can get anything better than this at its price range.
> 
> Also, if you are paying more, it is better to stick to a mainstream brand. Hopefully Nexus 7 will see a price drop in India in the coming months, and then we could lay our hands on a proper tablet!



yes hopefully nexus 7 sees price drop as at present online stores are selling it at premium


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

Placed order for Aurora II from MP4Nation.. Damage - Rs. 8583.78


----------



## paradisevikas (Aug 5, 2012)

me too ordered from mp4nation.net @ 142.05 usd. mine status is still under processing (i ordered on 4th aug @ 10-11 am ).
can u plz tell me when can i expect my tab to arrive i live in jaipur..?


----------



## ksgc (Aug 5, 2012)

rajeshbhuin said:


> I bought a Ainol Novo 7 Elf II, but I have a problem with this. I didnot find HUAWEI E1750 usb modem anywhere. all modem are HUAWEI E1750C. IDo you know that the HUAWEI E1750C and HUAWEI E1750 is same modem or different? Is HUAWEI E1750C support on my tab?
> Thanks in advanced. pls reply quickly.



Very interesting thread - am keen now to get my own auroraII/flame soon - A few queries for people who are familiar with aurora II
- Any more info on usb dongles compatible with aurora II from Indian service providers (photon/reliance/mts)? or tips around usb dongle usage 
- any views on if flame is worth the wait, given there is still no support for 3g sim bringing nexus 7 into comparison (looks like better resolution/camera/battery is what sets it apart)

thanks for your responses


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2012)

paradisevikas said:


> me too ordered from mp4nation.net @ 142.05 usd. mine status is still under processing (i ordered on 4th aug @ 10-11 am ).
> can u plz tell me when can i expect my tab to arrive i live in jaipur..?


I placed the order on 3rd at 2.30 AM .. the package reached bangalore yesterday at 3 PM(Sunday) they will be delivering it tomorrow.


----------



## satbr (Aug 6, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I placed the order on 3rd at 2.30 AM .. the package reached bangalore yesterday at 3 PM(Sunday) they will be delivering it tomorrow.



Hi,

I'm planning to order from MP4Nation. Please let me know once you received it and also any custom charges applied in bangalore.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2012)

satbr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to order from MP4Nation. Please let me know once you received it and also any custom charges applied in bangalore.



it should be on the way to my home to get delivered.. im in office  .. aniket said he wasn't charged any customs..im hoping I will not be charged too .. I haven't informed him that he is getting a tablet  he has no clue  . I hope he uses the tablet unlike the Twinwoofers (which he didnt use) I presented him many months ago 

Will update once the tablet reaches home 

Update: Arrived at home. no Customs duty charged..


----------



## satbr (Aug 6, 2012)

RCuber said:


> it should be on the way to my home to get delivered.. im in office  .. aniket said he wasn't charged any customs..im hoping I will not be charged too .. I haven't informed him that he is getting a tablet  he has no clue  . I hope he uses the tablet unlike the Twinwoofers (which he didnt use) I presented him many months ago
> 
> Will update once the tablet reaches home
> 
> Update: Arrived at home. no Customs duty charged..




Congrats dude. Just want to check, whether you received charger? if not then do we need to use usb cable for that?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2012)

satbr said:


> Congrats dude. Just want to check, whether you received charger? if not then do we need to use usb cable for that?



Thanks.. need to check .. will go home and report back.. most probably at 10.30/11 PM.


----------



## aviz777 (Aug 6, 2012)

Aniket how did u get youtube working again


----------



## paradisevikas (Aug 6, 2012)

just got to see this link .
i must say very informative forum dedicated to chinese android tabs
this section is only dedicated to aurora ii 
Ainol Novo 7 Aurora II - SlateDroid.com

by the way my status on mp4nation is still "under processing". plz guide me....  and wht was the declared goods value on tht product package ?


----------



## ksgc (Aug 6, 2012)

satbr said:


> Congrats dude. Just want to check, whether you received charger? if not then do we need to use usb cable for that?



Also curious to find out if the packs you got is a chinese customised with warranties/manuals in chinese? or do you get english versions if ordered from mp4nation.com
thanks for your responses


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2012)

The device is so tiny  .. I hardly had a look at it for 30 seconds.. the price mentioned was twenty USD .. marked as sample.. 

I am sorry I think I hijacked this thread.. will create a new thread. apologies again


----------



## paradisevikas (Aug 7, 2012)

was the default language english (i mean firmware language, box packing,manual)  or it was chinese(greek ). did u encountered any problem  in the unit....

u can also add some snapshots of the product which u recived. 
m also egarly waiting for my tab to arrive . mine is shipped today.
 i hope to receive  it in perfect condition


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2012)

paradisevikas said:


> was the default language english (i mean firmware language, box packing,manual)  or it was chinese(greek ). did u encountered any problem  in the unit....
> 
> u can also add some snapshots of the product which u recived.
> m also egarly waiting for my tab to arrive . mine is shipped today.
> i hope to receive  it in perfect condition



I didn't do the first boot myself.. my dad and sis-in-law did.. so the setup /wifi setup should have been pretty easy.. later I setup a google account for the device. there are some apps which doesnt work from market. youtube was one such app. I downloaded another apk from slatedroid and installed it. not sure about routing and FW upgrade.. need to check today.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 7, 2012)

^^ Please create a new thread. We could carry on our discussions about Aurora II there!


----------



## drsprashanth (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi ALL,
I am planning to sell my newly purchased I Berry Auxus 03G which I had purchased from E bay during the pre launch phase. If anyone is interested please mail me at ~snipped~. I am in chennai.
Bye
Dr.S.Prashanth


----------



## paradisevikas (Aug 7, 2012)

rate increased to 169$ @ mp4nation. means 1k steep rise..... )O


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2012)

drsprashanth said:


> Hi ALL,
> I am planning to sell my newly purchased I Berry Auxus 03G which I had purchased from E bay during the pre launch phase. If anyone is interested please mail me at ~snipped~. I am in chennai.
> Bye
> Dr.S.Prashanth



You can try the bazaar section., but why do you want to sell it already



paradisevikas said:


> rate increased to 169$ @ mp4nation. means 1k steep rise..... )O



I'm lucky: D


----------



## ksgc (Aug 10, 2012)

paradisevikas said:


> rate increased to 169$ @ mp4nation. means 1k steep rise..... )O



ainol manufacturer page seems to be still selling at 149 +shipment charges though


----------



## spacedge (Aug 19, 2012)

ksgc said:


> ainol manufacturer page seems to be still selling at 149 +shipment charges though



got my ELF II today in mumbai for 7600 INR thru fedex(139.50 $)


----------



## spacedge (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you ANIKET.CAIN & to this thread of THINKDIGIT,for giving me a Wonderful under 8k tablet ,with lot of gaming options.Not to forget Dev. SOULFLIER for his custom ROM dark elf V1.1.


----------

